# EZ Pass



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Any company van should have EZPass on it.

It would be silly not to. Never mind the time wasted on accounting and reimbursement, but the wasted time for the guys sitting in the cash lane would be horrible.

Plus, you can monitor EZPass.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Living in New Jersey is stupid.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Living in New Jersey is stupid.


Not as stupid as "New England"


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> > Living in New Jersey is stupid.
> ...


No, New Jersey really is far worse.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> No, New Jersey really is far worse.


At least it's a state and not some stupid fictional name.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

MTW said:


> Living in New Jersey is stupid.


Could be worse...
Could be in filthadelphia or ny

Texting and Driving


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

It's called pikepass here. Every vehicle gets one and a fleet card for gas. Some labor burden is unavoidable but tolls and fueling should be quick and easy.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> > No, New Jersey really is far worse.
> ...


Yeah, fictional.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

trentonmakes said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> > Living in New Jersey is stupid.
> ...


True.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What is a toll road?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> What is a toll road?


It's a way for the government to get even more money out of you while keeping the roads just as chitty as you've come to expect.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

RePhase277 said:


> It's a way for the government to get even more money out of you while keeping the roads just as chitty as you've come to expect.


Pretty much sums it up!

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> What is a toll road?


Well in places with more than 5 people per square mile there are roads that people pay to use because those folks are stupid....


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Living in New Jersey is stupid.


......


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> How many of you guys supply ez pass in vehicles?
> If not how to you manage toll roads?
> Reimbursement, avoid tolls altogether?
> 
> ...


One of my freind in southern Wisconsin he is a EC and he have EZ Pass for ILL tollways and he used pretty often due he go in northern ILL pretty often and it save alot of time instead waiting at cash lane especially on rush hour time.

to keep track of the EZ Pass is pretty easy what I heard just go online and type up your info and you can see what your truck go thru and what toll it went thru. 

I havent check on the price of the toll fees for a quite a while but long time ago it was pretty cheap that time I think about 15 years ago it was about 50 cent per car/ light truck without trailer but with light truck with trailer it will useally go 60 cents to a buck for three axle vehicle and for semi and bus I think they were 2 buck that time but now with current price I do not know what the rates is. 

My freind gave me a heads up just becarefull with EZ pass due the gimzo you put it on the window of your vehicle will be asigned to the vehicle liscense plate so if you transfer over to other vehicle you have to update the info on that. and if ya did not ya will catch up later when you get the letter from the Toll way department. ( I think they used a high speed camara to catch the plate to make sure they match to the EZ pass gimzo on the window.)


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's so much easier than keeping track of it with paper or some other means. No stopping, no keeping cash or coins on hand. Works almost everywhere that I go except FL.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just put a motorized license plate flipper on your vehicle and wear a gorilla mask as you blow through the EZ Pass lane.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Just put a motorized license plate flipper on your vehicle and wear a gorilla mask as you blow through the EZ Pass lane.


There is a touch of genius buried in there for those with unmarked vehicles.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Living in New Jersey is stupid.


Paying over $12k a year in property taxes on a 2500sqft home is more than stupid.

So glad I left.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> What is a toll road?


It’s the reason why we have the lowest gas prices in the country. Only those who use those expensive roads pay for them, instead of taxing everyone in high gas prices


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> It’s the reason why we *HAD* the lowest gas prices in the country. Only those who use those expensive roads pay for them, instead of taxing everyone in high gas prices


FIFY

Texting and Driving


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> It’s the reason why we have the lowest gas prices in the country. Only those who use those expensive roads pay for them, instead of taxing everyone in high gas prices


After NJ raised the gas tax DE is actually cheaper to buy gas


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is one of those times in which I wish I could shoot people in the face thru the internet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> It’s the reason why we have the lowest gas prices in the country. Only those who use those expensive roads pay for them, instead of taxing everyone in high gas prices


Maybe at one time but with the new gas tax your governor added that 'low price' no longer applies!


Gas was like $.30 per gallon less here the last time I went up to visit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This is one of those times in which I wish I could shoot people in the face thru the internet.


Oh don't digress to talking like a liberal!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh don't digress to talking like a liberal!


A liberal would go smack them with his limp wrist.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe at one time but with the new gas tax your governor added that 'low price' no longer applies!
> 
> 
> Gas was like $.30 per gallon less here the last time I went up to visit.


Maybe so, but the point that the huge costs of the highways is paid for via tolls instead of being yet another tax on gas still remains. The government always gets their money. At least in this situation they are only getting it from the people who use the roads instead of everyone who uses gas.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> A liberal would go smack them with his limp wrist.


LOL, not the new antifa kind of libturd, they're armed and dumberous!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Maybe so, but the point that the huge costs of the highways is paid for via tolls instead of being yet another tax on gas still remains. The government always gets their money. At least in this situation they are only getting it from the people who use the roads instead of everyone who uses gas.


I'm not sure who gets the funds the roadways generate at this point but when the GSP was first opened the toll was $.10 at all toll plazas and the money went to the entity that owned and operated the roadway.

Not to mention the fact that toll was supposed to only be temporary.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I believe all the tolls were to be temporary....they also are supposed to be set aside for road repairs, but we all know what they do with that money!

Texting and Driving


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

trentonmakes said:


> Could be worse...
> Could be in filthadelphia or ny
> 
> Texting and Driving


I'll take any of those over LA and Chicago.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> It’s the reason why we have the lowest gas prices in the country. Only those who use those expensive roads pay for them, instead of taxing everyone in high gas prices


Not anymore, I was just passing through NJ last week and I noticed the price had shot up. 

Oh, and you have that stupid "no self service" rule.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Not anymore, I was just passing through NJ last week and I noticed the price had shot up.
> 
> Oh, and you have that stupid "no self service" rule.


I always wondered why someone would want to pump their own gas. Do you go to a restaurant and cook your own food?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I always wondered why someone would want to pump their own gas. Do you go to a restaurant and cook your own food?


Nice troll post.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Nice troll post.


Nice cop out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Nice cop out.


Not really, your comparison was stupid. People pump their own gas in 49 other states. Only NJ has to be different.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Not really, your comparison was stupid. People pump their own gas in 49 other states. Only NJ has to be different.


Pumping your own gas is stupid. Every state has full service gas stations and normal people use them. Unless you have some type of super expensive car that you don't want scratched, there is no benefit to pumping your own gas. I sit in the car and let the guy do it for me, just like I sit in a restaurant and let the cook do his job.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Pumping your own gas is stupid. Every state has full service gas stations and normal people use them. Unless you have some type of super expensive car that you don't want scratched, there is no benefit to pumping your own gas. I sit in the car and let the guy do it for me, just like I sit in a restaurant and let the cook do his job.


There are virtually no full service gas stations left where I live. They are almost all large chain places that don't offer full service. The full service model is basically extinct. 

I don't know where you're going with this line of thinking but you can't be right about everything.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> There are virtually no full service gas stations left where I live. They are almost all large chain places that don't offer full service. The full service model is basically extinct.
> 
> I don't know where you're going with this line of thinking but you can't be right about everything.


As usual you are being reta*ded. Never once in my life did I think to myself "I wish I could pump my own gas" nor have I met anyone who said that. None, never.

Why don't you and Chris1971 go back to Mike Holt's with this petty garbage that you two crap every thread with?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> As usual you are being reta*ded. Never once in my life did I think to myself "I wish I could pump my own gas" nor have I met anyone who said that. None, never.
> 
> Why don't you and Chris1971 go back to Mike Holt's with this petty garbage that you two crap every thread with?


Irrelevant. Would it be great if I didn't have to pump my own gas? Yes, of course. But there are no self service gas stations that are even remotely convenient for me so I do what most other people do and pump my own gas.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Why don't you and Chris1971 go back to Mike Holt's with this petty garbage that you two crap every thread with?


Why don't you go back to your old forums and make gay jokes all the time?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Irrelevant. Would it be great if I didn't have to pump my own gas? Yes, of course. But there are no self service gas stations that are even remotely convenient for me so I do what most other people do and pump my own gas.



You are backpedaling now, and showing your ass. Earlier you acted like there was something wrong with being full service only, now you say it would be great for you to not have to pump your own gas. I've had more coherent discussions with chicken steve.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I've had more coherent discussions with chicken steve.


That's a lie, and you know it. Chicken Sticker has never been coherent nor had a coherent conversation the entire time he's been here at ET.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> That's a lie, and you know it.


 Never, I would never tell a lie.


> Chicken Sticker has never been coherent nor had a coherent conversation the entire time he's been here at ET.


Exactly. That's the entire point.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You are backpedaling now, and showing your ass. Earlier you acted like there was something wrong with being full service only, now you say it would be great for you to not have to pump your own gas. I've had more coherent discussions with chicken steve.


I had a reply typed out and then deleted it when I realized that you're just trying to get me to leave the forum by acting like a d-bag towards me. Sorry, not going to work. :no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I had a reply typed out and then deleted it when I realized that you're just trying to get me to leave the forum by acting like a d-bag towards me. Sorry, not going to work. :no:


You're the guy complaining about a state because they do something that you later admitted would be great if they did it where you live. 

You came into a thread asking about EZPass and did nothing but complain about a state. 

I know you're just bored without Chris here to play grabass with.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

trentonmakes said:


> How many of you guys supply ez pass in vehicles?
> If not how to you manage toll roads?
> Reimbursement, avoid tolls altogether?
> 
> ...


Sounds like providing an EZ Pass would be the best solution.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh great, now we'll have seven or eight back and forth 2 smilie posts...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You're the guy complaining about a state because they do something that you later admitted would be great if they did it where you live.


Actually, no, I've found the gas stations in NJ that I've stopped were understaffed and had one attendant running around ragged. It was a slow process that would work better if economics (aka better staffing) weren't involved. 

Lots of things would be great but they don't make good economic sense. The cost of full service is included in the price of fuel and by eliminating that cost, gas is cheaper in the end. 




> You came into a thread asking about EZPass and did nothing but complain about a state.


Yeah, so? 



> I know you're just bored without Chris here to play grabass with.


Oh wow, another gay joke.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Oh great, now we'll have seven or eight back and forth 2 smilie posts...


Oh great, now we'll have infantile gay jokes.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> Oh great, now we'll have infantile gay jokes.


AIDS. I want to join in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Actually, no, I've found the gas stations in NJ that I've stopped were understaffed and had one attendant running around ragged. It was a slow process that would work better if economics (aka better staffing) weren't involved.
> 
> Lots of things would be great but they don't make good economic sense. The cost of full service is included in the price of fuel and by eliminating that cost, gas is cheaper in the end.


 Talking out of both sides of your mouth, huh chicken Steve? 

Hmmmm:


MTW said:


> Would it be great if I didn't have to pump my own gas? Yes, of course. But there are no self service gas stations that are even remotely convenient for me so I do what most other people do and pump my own gas.






> Oh wow, another gay joke.


 I didn't mean it as a gay joke. I meant it as in you two act like reta*ded children.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Talking out of both sides of your mouth, huh chicken Steve?
> 
> Hmmmm:


Yeah, you got me.  




> I didn't mean it as a gay joke. I meant it as in you two act like reta*ded children.


Yeah, sure that's what you mean. :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Why does the government of NJ believe it has to have a law that forbids people from pumping gas? It's just another example of government over reach.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> AIDS. I want to join in.


Who doesn't love a good bukkake.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Who doesn't love a good bukkake.


I don't love good bukkake....

I love GREAT bukkake.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> Why does the government of NJ believe it has to have a law that forbids people from pumping gas? It's just another example of government over reach.


Think of all the lives saved by that law.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

RePhase277 said:


> Think of all the lives saved by that law.


Believe it or not, at times people drive away with the nozzle still insterted.
I pump my own gas when its crowded and i dont feel like waiting. Only a couple times anyone says anything but theyre the same ones who complain about smoking or not turning the vehicle off.

Back on topic....you guys who supply ezpass, do you let the guys take the truck home or keep them at the shop?

Texting and Driving


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

Ez pass, fleet fuel card, they take it home as a perk, but have to follow my rules-
Clean, neat, washed, no smoking and behave while driving.
I even provide hands free devices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Kyrton said:


> Ez pass, fleet fuel card, they take it home as a perk, but have to follow my rules-
> Clean, neat, washed, no smoking and behave while driving.
> I even provide hands free devices.
> 
> ...


Nice!
Well besides the no smoking

I learned long ago, you are basicly driving a large billboard down the road. Thats a nice perk to be able to take the truck home

Its nice to be able to head home after the job!

Texting and Driving


----------

